# Hogs in Elbert County WMA?



## doyleljohnson (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey everybody. I'm really new to this. I'm really just looking for something to get now that deer season is done and hogs seem like the way to go. I live in the Athens area and i don't really have the time or resources to travel very far so I was looking into the nearest WMAs. I was thinking of trying Redlands next week but I've read some on these forums about Elbert county which is close by. I was wondering if anybody has seen any signs or hogs themselves on any of the tracts of the Elbert County WMA? Any advice? I'd love to get me one. Thanks


----------



## ekr (Jan 11, 2013)

I heard trail cams were picking up plenty on the vaughter tract.


----------



## oldguard1975 (Jan 12, 2013)

I am not sure about the wma, but I have a private lease in Elbert Co. and there are tons of hogs along the broad river.


----------



## doyleljohnson (Jan 19, 2013)

I just hunted the Vaughter tract. There was a TON of fresh sign but I didn't run into any hogs. When I run into fresh sign of them rooting along a trail should I follow it down the trail (which I did) or stay put for awhile on that trail?


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 19, 2013)

I rode up on one in the back of a cove near Pearl Mill about a month ago....Probably 175lbs...


----------



## ekr (Jan 21, 2013)

doyleljohnson said:


> I just hunted the Vaughter tract. There was a TON of fresh sign but I didn't run into any hogs. When I run into fresh sign of them rooting along a trail should I follow it down the trail (which I did) or stay put for awhile on that trail?



Just keep stalking until you catch up.  I stopped by the other day to scout a little since I was in the area and saw some older rooting but notice there's still a ton of acorn on the ground.  Some deer tracks and the squirrels are everywhere.


----------

